# New strings for my acoustic/electric?



## pkster8235 (Mar 31, 2008)

so I have an aco/ele or ele/aco whatever you want to call it.. more specifically it's an epiphone pr5-e. I want to put some strings on it that will give it a lighter sound. I am used to buying strings for my electrics, classical and acoustic, but I've never changed the strings on this one (just got it last week).

What's the main difference of nickel vs bronze in terms of sound? I assume since I want a softer sound I should get extra light.

Thanks for your input


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

On that guitar I would recommend Martin Marquis Lights.


I don't care for the sound of nickle plated strings on an acoustic.


Looks like a nice one.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

by softer do you mean quieter, or less bright (sharp)?

nickle strings shouldn't be used on an acoustic guitar, really (someone'll bring up selmers now, lol).. you can use phosphor bronze or bronze. phosphor are brighter and last a little longer.

if the guitar is too loud, you can try a lighter pick... but really loud is generally good on an acoustic, so you should work on picking softer..


----------



## pkster8235 (Mar 31, 2008)

I am looking for something less bright sounding. I don't want it to get much quieter as it has a slim body and is quiet already unplugged.

I guess nickel isn't the way to go by the sounds of it! 
What kind (brand) would you recommend for a softer (as in less bright) sound? 
I used to get D'Addarios for my old acoustic but I am not sure what to get for this..
thanks again all.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

i'm gonna second milkman's martin marquis. that's a nice warm sounding string, although they are a little quieter, it won't be much. the ernie ball earthwoods might be a good choice as well.. frankly, you should try a few things, until you find what works with that guitar.. every guitar is a little different.


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Milkman said:


> On that guitar I would recommend Martin Marquis Lights.


Best strings ever!!!! :rockon2: Except I use mediums. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## pkster8235 (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks for the help. I purchased Martin Marquis and I love them! My favourite by far. I had also tried Silk and Steel but wasn't as impressed as the sound was too mellow. :rockon2:


----------

